# fiat 500 et i pod



## kacouy2009 (20 Janvier 2009)

cela ne fonctionne pas.quelqu'un a t il la solution?
merci
Daniel


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

et tu le branches comment stp ? 



> je sors


----------



## DamienLT (20 Janvier 2009)

kacouy2009 a dit:


> cela ne fonctionne pas.quelqu'un a t il la solution?
> merci
> Daniel



Bonjour quel type d'ipod veux tu raccorder ? As-tu le système blue&me ?


----------



## Steph.G (31 Janvier 2009)

J'ai la grandé Punto avec le Blue & Me et le Pod n'était pas reconnu, il m'affichait un message d'erreur sur le tableau de bord, super quand on sait quej'ai acheté le pod principalement pour avoir toute ma musique dans la voiture 

La solution, enfin celle que j'ai trouvé et qui me gave un peu....

Il faut que tu branche le pod sur un pc, que tu le mette au format pc, il le ferra automatiquement de toute façon puisque iTunes sous window ne peut pas géré un pod au format Mac.

Après tu peut le re-brancher et le re-synchroniser sur ton Mac, sa fonctionne très bien.

Ensuite tu peut brancher le pod sur le Blue & Me qui va le reconnaitre, mais attention en fonction de la capacité du pod sa prend quelques minutes, mon 120Go a été "detecté" au bout de 2mn et après il lance le lecteur media et une chanson aléatoirement.
Pour avoir accés aux artistes par exemple, sa marche, mais fait attendre que l'arborescence du pod se soit transféré dans le Blue & Me, ce qui prend aussi un certain temps en fonction de la capacité du pod


----------

